# Shimano wheels 2011?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lots of blowout pricing on 2010 Shimano wheels right now so they must be changing lineup for 2011. Any scources or knowledge on the 2011's?


----------



## edscueth (Jul 12, 2008)

Can you point me in the direction of the closeouts?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Bonktown, Pro Bike Kit, Chain Reaction. Some models may be out of stock.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

There are a few new models coming out


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm really keen on a C35 tubeless version, but it doesn't look like it's being done.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Yeah the C35 is only coming in clincher and tubular


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I thought I read that 7900 wheels are already selling in Europe or Australia or Asia? Get on ebay and pay the premium?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Some of them are available here now


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

BikeFixer said:


> Some of them are available here now


C35s here? Now? Where?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Saw them on Wiggle yesterday. Even with a slight discount they are too expensive for me.


----------



## eightiesfan (Feb 18, 2010)

Are the WH-7850 Scandium clinchers being discontinued? They don't show up on the Shimano sites that list the 7900 models. Online retailers have been having good sales on them as well lately. I wonder if the pricing will change on the 24 mm carbon clinchers?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

eightiesfan said:


> Are the WH-7850 Scandium clinchers being discontinued? They don't show up on the Shimano sites that list the 7900 models. Online retailers have been having good sales on them as well lately. I wonder if the pricing will change on the 24 mm carbon clinchers?


they are discontinued due to the popularity of the 6700


----------



## eightiesfan (Feb 18, 2010)

BikeFixer said:


> they are discontinued due to the popularity of the 6700


Thanks for the info. What are the differnces between 7850 and 7900 wheelsets?


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Pretty good prices: http://hopmansfietsgigant.nl/10000096f212eed08/0000009c840e7c401/0000009c920b44e01/index.html


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think the main diffference is that the the 2011 DA wheels get the 7900 hub, which has a 15mm axle and a couple other refinements to improve rear wheel stiffness. Other than this, they are similar. 

Chain Reaction Cycles still reigns supreme when it comes to competitively pricing the DA wheels.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

NealH said:


> I think the main diffference is that the the 2011 DA wheels get the 7900 hub, which has a 15mm axle and a couple other refinements to improve rear wheel stiffness. Other than this, they are similar.
> 
> Chain Reaction Cycles still reigns supreme when it comes to competitively pricing the DA wheels.


I thought all hubs from DA7800 up had the 15 mm axles? Did the 7900 series increase the size over the DA 7800/7801 axles?

The 7950 DA CL wheelset is $818 on CRC and the 7850 version $700. Anybody know the differences between these carbon laminate clinchers? Weight maybe? I doubt they can do much to pare down the weight.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Clevor said:


> I thought all hubs from DA7800 up had the 15 mm axles? Did the 7900 series increase the size over the DA 7800/7801 axles?
> 
> The 7950 DA CL wheelset is $818 on CRC and the 7850 version $700. Anybody know the differences between these carbon laminate clinchers? Weight maybe? I doubt they can do much to pare down the weight.


I am pretty sure the main difference is the 7900 hubs. Someone said the 7850 Scandium is being discontinued in favor of the 6700 Scandium, how sure are you about that? Those hoops have been selling nicely. Not to knock the 6700's, they are fantastic as well, just a bit heavier.


----------

